# Can some identify my chicks please



## caseydaun4 (Dec 17, 2016)

My family raises chickens & peacocks so I decided to get some for laying. I got them from a man at tractor supply but I'm not exactly sure what kind they are. The man assured me these were chickens I wanted for laying. Can some one please tell me what I've got?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello and welcome ! I don't know what the white one is but my guess is that blk one is australorp and the bank one is brown leghorn. Others will be along soon and may have a better idea.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The white might a golden sex link, but time will tell...


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Red Sex Link roo for #1 and #2 is my guess.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The top two pics; look like Golden Sex Links, they are excellent egg layers. The one in the second pic might be a roo.
The semi black one in the third pic might be a Barred Rock. If she is a BR, she'll be a steady excellent layer.
I dont know what one in the fourth pic is. 
Time will tell if there are any roos.
BTW: Welcome to the forum and thanks for the pics. We like looking at pics. Got any of your coop?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The last pic-could that be a Speckled Sussex?

The first one is a buff laced something. If that is a few feathers sticking up on the head, I'd have to say Buff Laced Polish cross. Unless other breeds have buff laced.

OR they could all be sex links


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, do we have a contest going here? 

You all know I won't toss out anything. I just knew the white ones weren't white leghorns.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I think the last one looks like a Golden Laced Wyandotte.It'll be fun watching them grow into their respective breeds.Keep us posted.


----------



## chickenlover365 (Dec 25, 2016)

Do you think an Australorp is a good choice for a laying chicken


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes I do, as well as Orpingtons (a relative) and Barred rocks.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wyandottes and Brahmas are both good large brown egg layers.


----------

